# Switched gears



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

In the middle of honest Abe, and got a request for a commision- heres the happy couple..


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Transparencies are a real trick some times to pull off, you have nailed this one, Very nice work...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks george!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Really nice Jeff! I know they were thrilled with this (how could they not be). This drawing will hold a very special place in their home and that has to make you feel good!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> Transparencies are a real trick some times to pull off, you have nailed this one


I'll say! Fantastic job!


----------

